
New encrypted storage platform launching soon! - eliquious
https://arkham.io
======
slater
"We're coming soon!"

So... it didn't launch?

~~~
eliquious
Yeah, good point. Getting the website set up this week was a large milestone,
but the terminology could probably be better. I'll update the title.

------
nikolay
Terrible branding!

